# Hilton vs Marriott - Marriott board generally prefers Marriott!



## seema (Nov 25, 2007)

I started this thread on the Marriott board, because I am considering buying into Hilton (perhaps in Hawaii) - I want to know the opinions of people on this forum about the differences between the 2 vacation club chains.

Link: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59252


----------



## seema (Nov 25, 2007)

seema said:


> I started this thread on the Marriott board, because I am considering buying into Hilton (perhaps in Hawaii) - I want to know the opinions of people on this forum about the differences between the 2 vacation club chains.
> 
> Link: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59252




I would like to buy for 2 reasons - being able to get into Hawaii on occasion - maybe every third to fourth years, and being able to exchange into India. I also live in Canada - near Mt. Tremblant and my family lives in Vancouver, near Whistler. 

I was also wondering about accomplishing my goals if I were to own at Club Intrawest at one of these 2 locations - the advantage of those 2 resorts is that they are dual affiliated (it would have been so nice if the main Hilton resorts were also II affiliated, as well as RCI affiliated - although I believe that RCI has many more resorts than II, I believe that II has more high quality (ie 5 star type) resorts, than RCI).


----------



## short (Nov 25, 2007)

*Affiliates*

I just want to clarify the affiliate issue.

An Affiliate was not originally built by HGVC.  Most signed up to come into the HGVC system after they had started some sales.  Hilton becaue the management company.  New sales were sold directly into the HGVC points system.  Older members could elect to joint HGVC for a fee(a few hundred dollars).  Older members who do not join HGVC could continue to use their week or trade directly with RCI using there own nonHGVC RCI account.  The last numbers I heard(about 3 years ago) was that the Bay Club was 70 percent HGVC and 30 percent non.

I own HGVC-Las Vegas Every year and Bay Club EOY.   I have a seperate HGVC account for the Bay Club.  I must actively tell HGVC I want to deposit my week to HGVC for points.  I must pay my Maint fee (estimated) before I can use those points.

With my HGVC-LV week it is always show in points.  If I want to reserve my home week I have to go into the home week part of the that membership and reserve a Plat week for exactly 7 days at my owned resort.(I have no intention of doing this as I cannot see going to LV for a full week)  I live within driving distance and usually go for 3-5 days.  I have gone for a long weekends and for Sun-Thur for conferences.  I have reserved  2 bedrooms, 1 bedrooms and studios depending on how many people are going.

RCI with HGVC is a corporate account.  You must call or email HGVC your request for an RCI exchange.  If you call they can search for any immediate availablility.  If what you want is not available you can put in an ongoing request.  They will call when they have a match.  I have 9000 HGVC point deposited to RCI that I must use by the end of 2008.  If you ask me in a year I will have a better idea about how well RCI exchanging works.

HGVC has open season availability for rent at discounted rates.  The member must check in.  You cannot rent for other people or guests.  All of the HGVC built resorts are listed online.  Some of the affiliates open season availability is listed.  Some affiliates you must call in to find out if they have any open season.  Las Vegas has good availability except Fri and Sat nights book quickly.  Orlando good.  Bay Club good. Hawian village some with flexability.  So. Florida some with flexablity.  Valdaro Lodge limited during ski season but possible if you check often and are open to unit size and dates.  Lots of availability during offseason.

Club Intrawest is not an affiliate.  I would discribe it as a Partner.  As I understand it all availability would be obtained by phone call, not online.  I have never check this option so I will let someone else speak to this availability.  Perhaps you should start another thread asking if any HGVC members have traded into CI and if so how it worked.

Short


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 25, 2007)

One more note about HGVC and RCI...as stated, to do an RCI exchange of HGVC you must call the HGVC # who will hand you off to an RCI Specialist who is an HGVC employee. 

One piece I wasn't up on...if you have HGVC points and are looking to exchange into an RCI property, you DON'T have to exchange a week for a week.  There is an equation of how many HGVC points it takes to exchange for a specific size unit into RCI's red, white or blue season...and so long as there is availability you can do so for 2 or 3 nights depending on where they are pulling inventory.  The points conversion are right in the HGVC member guide.

My wife is going to Nashville in January and was able to do just that at a resort very close to where her conference is being held.  She's going for 5 nights, staying over a weekend and it took 2260 HGVC points to do.   By comparison, an HGVC 1 Bdrm gold week is valued at 3400 HGVC points.

The more we work it, the more I appreciate what you can do within HGVC.


----------



## Seth Nock (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Seema,
     It is easier to book a Hilton (other than your own) than Marriott (other than your own).  With Hilton, if you don't want to stay at your home resort/week you don't book it.  With Marriott, you book your home resort/ week in order to deposit it in Interval to trade it.  This allows easier reservations for Hilton owners, than Marriott owners.  Also, as a Hilton owner, you can book for the number of nights you need.  You don't have to book full weeks.  I hope this helps.


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 2, 2007)

One more thought...

One tends to promote what they are familiar with.  Thus Marriot owners know Marriot, HGVC owners know HGVC.

Seth owns, sells and knows both systems very well.  Many here value his opinion and information highly!


----------



## Emi (Dec 2, 2007)

We own both HGVC and Marriotts. Each program has its advantages and disadvantages. Depending on your travel style and preference, one may be more or less beneficial to you.

Some differences that come to mind are:
1) HGVC allows you to reserve less than one week stay. Choice of season and size of unit can stretch your points for more than a week's stay per year as well.In order words, if you own a 2BR red season, and you travel off season in studios units, you can get more than 2 weeks stay with HGVC or even more than that with RCI Exchange.RCI requires less HGVC points. For example, a 2BR exchange at HGVC is 7000 points while an exchange through RCI for a 2BR Red week is 4800 HGVC points.

A week in Marriott is a week. You can lock out a 2 BR Lockout type unit and stay 2 weeks, one in the 1BR side and one in the studio side.

2) HGVC has limited locations for their properties. Most of their properties are in Florida, Las Vegas and Hawaii and Scotland. Marriott has many more domestic and international locations and constantly exploring new areas. 

3) Points are Points. Exchanging within the HGVC system is pretty successful if you reserve early when the Open Season is available. They seem to have some priority in the RCI Exchange System also. 
Marriott has a priority trading with II but there is still pretty restricted in certain areas like Hawaii. It is very difficult to exchange anything less than a platinum week for a week in Hawaii. You almost have to have a Hawaii or very selected resorts in Platinum season to get Hawaii. Trading up a smaller unit for a larger unit is increasingly difficult.

4) Disadvantage of Points is that you are at the mercy and whim of the developer, HGVC. The recent new resorts being built in Hawaii requires much more points than the older resorts.The 2BR at the older resorts has 7000 points while the new resorts starts at 9600 points. 
With Marriott, if you own a week you can exchange for a week if the trading power is high enough and it is available.

Hope this helps. I'm sure many tugger have other insights to add.


----------



## alanraycole (Dec 3, 2007)

*I own both, and hands down prefer Hilton. A few quick examples why...*

There are so many more options with Hilton. I don't even think about my home resort with Hilton, which I will be staying in for the first time next July, after 3 years of ownership. 

The last post referenced that new resorts require more Hilton points as a negative, but also mentioned that if you have less than a choice Marriott week, forget about exchanging into a choice Marriott. At least you CAN make a reservation into a newer/better Hilton... all you need is the necessary points and you are on equal footing. 

If you have 7000 points, you can deposit about half with RCI and stay a week, take the rest and still stay for a week or several weeks with Hilton, depending on how you use them. I own at the Waiohai and, as far as I know, that is about as choice as Marriott gets. What do I get for it if I don't want to stay there, one week somewhere else. Granted it can be a prize week somewhere, but it is still just a week.

They both have conversions into their hotel rewards programs and, in my opinion, both conversion ratios are wasteful uses your week.

I don't understand those who say Hilton has limited locations. Here is the list...

Hilton Grand Vacations Club Resorts 

Orlando, Florida
HGVClub on International Drive - Orlando
HGVClub at SeaWorld International Center 

Las Vegas, Nevada
HGVClub on the Las Vegas Strip
HGVClub at the Las Vegas Hilton
HGVClub at the Flamingo - Las Vegas 

Hawaii
HGVClub at Waikoloa Beach Resort
HGVClub at Hilton Hawaiian Village
HGVClub at the Kalia Tower
Kings' Land
The Grand Waikikian

Miami Beach
HGVClub at South Beach

Hilton Grand Vacations Club Affiliated Resorts

Ft. Myers Beach
Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort

Captiva Island, Florida
The Cottages at South Seas Resort
Harbourview Villas at South Seas Resort
Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Resort
Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Resort
Plantation House at South Seas Resort
South Seas Club at South Seas Resort

Hutchinson Island, Florida
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort

Marco Island, Florida
The Charter Club of Marco Beach®
Club Regency of Marco Island
Eagle's Nest Beach Resort
Sunset Cove Resort
The Surf Club of Marco

Sanibel Island, Florida
Casa Ybel Resort
Hurricane House Resort
Sanibel Cottages Resort
Shell Island Beach Club Resort
Tortuga Beach Club Resort

Hawaii, Big Island
The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort

Breckenridge, Colorado
Valdoro Mountain Lodge

Cancun, Mexico
Fiesta Americana Vacation Club

Los Cabos, Mexico
Fiesta Americana Vacation Club

Inverness-shire, Scotland
Hilton Coylumbridge

Royal Deeside, Scotland
Hilton Craigendarroch

Perthsire, Scotland
Hilton Dunkeld

Carlsbad, California 
The Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort

Portugal
Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club


----------



## alanraycole (Dec 3, 2007)

*One more thought...*

It doesn't matter how many other resorts Marriott has because you have to go through II. Granted you get priority, but you're going to get priority with everything else in II over the majority of II members... just as you are going to get with Hilton in RCI. With Hilton though, you don't have to go through RCI to get other Hiltons.

As I see it, the only advantage with Marriott was mentioned earlier... II has better resort options than RCI. Nonetheless, RCI is usually good enough for me.


----------



## Seth Nock (Dec 3, 2007)

Also, Hilton has a direct exchange with Club Intrawest and Club Intrawest resorts are only 4800 points for a 2 bedroom.  This increases the number of properties that you can easily book.  

With Hilton, even if you buy resale, you can convert to points.  I convert about 30,000 Hilton Club points for about 660,000 HHonors points each year.  I use it for HHonors awards in Europe and New York.  The average price for the European Hotels that I have been booking them at is about $700/ night.  For New York, it is about $600 / night.  When you figure, I get 6 nights for 175,000 HHonors points (about 7609 Hilton Timeshare Points) - about $4,000 reservation, it is not a bad deal.


----------



## Pronkster (Dec 3, 2007)

Does club intrawest in Palm Desert have studios?  If so how many HGVC points would that be for a week.  Also can you book for less than a week like you can with HGVC?


----------



## linsj (Dec 3, 2007)

Naturally, the Marriott owners prefer Marriotts.

I've been to Marriott presentations, but I bought Hilton for several reasons:
--I understand points systems, and they work better for me.
--I can book less than a week or a week and a half.
--Hilton cost less.
--For a LOT less money, I can get three weeks out of my 5,000 points, compared to one week Marriott.
--Hilton's online reservation system. I like to be able to see instantly what's available and book it.

Only downside for me is that Hilton has fewer properties.


----------



## linsj (Dec 5, 2007)

Another reason I vote for Hilton. Earlier this year I booked five nights at the Hilton Hawaiian Village for next week with the remainder of my 2007 points. I booked two reward nights in the hotel to get a full week. Then I started watching the Web site for open season availability 30 days out to use bonus points I have. I passed on several listings of one and two bedrooms (didn't need or want to spend the extra points for a larger unit) and saw a studio today. Grabbed it with bonus points--and have some left over--and cancelled the hotel nights. I love this kind of flexibility.


----------



## WA_Traveler (Dec 16, 2007)

*What advantages to owning a particular resort?*

I'm curious then, is there any advantage to owning a particular Hilton resort if you can trade so easily?  Why buy in Hawaii if it is easy to trade into?


----------



## myip (Dec 16, 2007)

WA_Traveler said:


> I'm curious then, is there any advantage to owning a particular Hilton resort if you can trade so easily?  Why buy in Hawaii if it is easy to trade into?



You are right. There is no need to buy Hilton Hawaii.  You just need to be flexible.  I book Hilton Hawaii for President week - 9 months out.


----------



## linsj (Dec 17, 2007)

WA_Traveler said:


> I'm curious then, is there any advantage to owning a particular Hilton resort if you can trade so easily?  Why buy in Hawaii if it is easy to trade into?



The only advantage is being able to book your home resort 12 months out instead of 9. But you have to book what you own, e.g., 2-bedroom, 1 week, which is what I own on paper in both Orlando and Vegas. But I generally book studios to get 3 weeks instead, including 2 in Hawaii. I've never had any trouble getting what I want in Hawaii at the 9 month mark and even closer.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 17, 2007)

linsj said:


> The only advantage is being able to book your home resort 12 months out instead of 9. But you have to book what you own, e.g., 2-bedroom, 1 week, which is what I own on paper in both Orlando and Vegas. But I generally book studios to get 3 weeks instead, including 2 in Hawaii. I've never had any trouble getting what I want in Hawaii at the 9 month mark and even closer.




I agree with this for the most part.  But if you want say, Christmas/New Years you will have to buy that week (at a high premium).

Another point, we have an upcoming reservation for Spring Break on the Big Island.  We were unable to get the full 11 days at Waikoloa, so we are doing 5 days Waikoloa (Kohala Suites), and 6 days at the Bay Club.  Not that it's a problem, but if I owned there, I could have had that 12 month window vs the 9 month window.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 17, 2007)

linsj said:


> Naturally, the Marriott owners prefer Marriotts.
> 
> I've been to Marriott presentations, but I bought Hilton for several reasons:
> --I understand points systems, and they work better for me.
> ...




I own at Hilton too- In fairness to Marriott-those who buy marriott know they are getting Marriott-  I think downside you mentioned is exacerbated by the fact that HGVC has just too many affiliate resorts- 100 or so Marco Island resorts?- the bay Club?  RCI?????? are you kidding me?


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 18, 2007)

alanray:  One comment on your Marriott exchanges within II:  As a Marriott owner you get first crack at another Marriott owner's deposit.  We were just confirmed into Marriott Kauai Beach Club for July 5-12 using our DSV-I March deposit (Request First).    So the 24 day 'Marriott owner privilege' with II is a good thing!  We also were restricted to that specific week as we had our Maui Whaler week already confirmed the week before -- making the match even more difficult.


----------



## travelguy (Dec 19, 2007)

ricoba said:


> I agree with this for the most part.  But if you want say, Christmas/New Years you will have to buy that week (at a high premium).



Is is possible to book Christmas/New Years without buying the expensive premium weeks at those resorts.  We'll be in a 1 bedroom at the HGVC Flamingo in Vegas for New Years this year.  Booked with my cheap affiliate points!  This is the first time I tried to book a Holiday like this (we usually travel at off-peak times) and I had my choice of Vegas, Hawaii or SoBe for New Years.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 19, 2007)

Vegas will be easier than Hawaii, but it's possible to get HI, but it's difficult.  

This year we considered trying to get HI at Christmas and I kept watching.  I would occasionally see a studio, but we are a family of four and no one or two bedrooms ever showed up for a full weeks stay.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 19, 2007)

ricoba said:


> Vegas will be easier than Hawaii, but it's possible to get HI, but it's difficult.
> 
> This year we considered trying to get HI at Christmas and I kept watching.  I would occasionally see a studio, but we are a family of four and no one or two bedrooms ever showed up for a full weeks stay.



Did you try right at the 9-month mark?  If you are on the ball, there is usually no problem.

Kurt


----------



## ricoba (Dec 19, 2007)

PigsDad said:


> Did you try right at the 9-month mark?  If you are on the ball, there is usually no problem.
> 
> Kurt



Yes, more than one time.  We wanted HHV and there was no availability for a one or two bedroom, for Christmas week.

So now we are going to the Big Island for Spring Break.


----------



## JimIg23 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi, I have been researching alot about Hilton recently.  I have stayed at a  few Marriotts that I really like and I also stayed at a Blue Green which I was not really impressed with.  How would anyone rate the quality of the Affiliate timeshares for Hilton compared to Marriotts and Hilton-built timeshares?.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 5, 2008)

I hear the new grand Pacific Marbrisa will becomparable-,

I hear The intrawests are pretty nice - smaller resorts- Ive stayed at intrawest palm desert- nice - comparable but a shade below  desert springs-

Hawaii-Ive stayed at the Bay Club - ( no comparison to HGVC Waikoloa or waiohai) 
florida- Ive stayed at one of the Marco island affiliates and was very unimpressed- I hear the dozen or so Marco, Captiva resorts are all disappointing- no comparison at all to the HGVC at International in Orlando


----------



## Spring Training Fan (Jan 13, 2008)

If you buy an affilliate resort and pay the fee to get into the HGVC, do you have to pay that fee every year?  It is around $400 correct?  Or is that one time fee?  Also I assume they have contracts with these resorts.  Does anyone know when they come up for renewal?  I have thought about buying an affiliate resort because you can find them cheaper sometimes, but was afraid that once I buy to get into HGVC, they will drop that resort and I will be stuck!


----------



## MadDawg (Jan 13, 2008)

Seth told me it was a one time $400 fee.


----------



## dvc_john (Jan 13, 2008)

Spring Training Fan said:


> If you buy an affilliate resort and pay the fee to get into the HGVC, do you have to pay that fee every year?



Yes, it's a one-time fee to join. But then after that you pay the same annual fee that any other HGVC member pays. I believe it's currently $80/year. That includes access to RCI (although not direct access). And the annual fee is $80 no matter how many weeks you own.


----------



## linsj (Jan 13, 2008)

dvc_john said:


> Yes, it's a one-time fee to join. But then after that you pay the same annual fee that any other HGVC member pays. I believe it's currently $80/year. That includes access to RCI (although not direct access). And the annual fee is $80 no matter how many weeks you own.



It's $90 for 2008.


----------

